# Alcatraz costume



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm debating between wearing this mask....


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BCKY7M8/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I3PQCGHK3B4N6X&colid=1MFW3AW0RN0RF



Or using my own mug.


I'm 6'4, 260+, and not a physically attractive person according to more then one human.







I'd not shave for over a week and get a crew cut and perhaps wear make-up to make me look injured.

I also have an old-fashion gray Stetson hat that I though I could wear regardless of what I do. I haven't decided yet however. Granted, I'm hoping to have something that indicates I'm suppose to be an old-fashion criminal.


I've thought I could wear a necklace too, maybe have part of a handcuff on, carry a bag with a $ on it or a shovel. I'm trying to avoid looking cliche however, but it's important that people are aware of who I'm suppose to be.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

The biggest thing to look authentic would be a light blue/denim like button shirt with the stenciled "Alcatraz" on the back, and possibly making an inmate placard (could hang it around your neck if you don't want to carry it) and a white undershirt with gray pants. Seems like they wore caps like the mask image showed (they are known as a newboy cap among other names) when outdoors.

Check out the movie "Escape from Alcatraz" for the standard inmate's uniform (attached a still from the movie too as reference). 

But for me, the stenciled shirt and placard would be the things that would leave no doubt over you being an Alcatraz (escaped - you could do a broken wrist manacle) convict/inmate.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi there! How are you? Thank you for the response. That was a great post. How are things in Houston?


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I've been doing some "dress rehearsals" lately. Would ya'll mind looking at my pictures and telling me which one you like the most?


(Please ignore the imperfections. i.e. Unbuttoned buttons, the wrinkled clothing, etc. When it's showtime, all will be right.

I also plan to get a crew cut and bloody up my white shirt if I opt to unbuttoned the blue shirt.)



RANT MODE: ON (Yeah, I need to ramble, so I won't ask anyone to read the following if you rather not.)


What's interesting is the fifth picture below is the most historically accurate with the exception of my long hair. The problem is, I don't think I *look* like a prisoner. If I didn't know anything about Alcatraz and I saw someone dressed like that, I wouldn't know they were in a costume and if a history man like me thinks that, the majority will more then likely think the same. I may have to use an artistic license and "Halloween up" my appearance.


I'm racking my brain trying to decide what I wish to do.







I still can't decide if I desire to be a 1950's Alcatraz inmate or a modern day prisoner.


If I go with the Post-World-War II era look, I'd wear my gray Stetson hat, sport a five o' clock shadow and wear gray pants and brown shoes. I'd have fake vintage tattoos on my arms as well, an eyepatch, be in one handcuff, bloody up a white shirt I'd wear and carry a fake knife. 


If I go with a contemporary convict look, I'd go *without* the newsboy cap, wear dark blue jeans like you see in the photographs, be scruffy, wear boots, have the eye-pad on and the handcuff, as well as carry the knife, bloody my shirt up, wear fake tattoo sleeves and have this -


http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod...yword=tattoos&thumbnailIndex=3&Search=Find+It


If I desire at least some attention, the second option is the way to go for sure. I think people can tell when one works hard on their costume and will reward you with their compliments and requests for pictures

My own happiness counts too however and being a major history fan, I'm currently more intrigued with being a vintage crook.


I've even thought of perhaps being a hybrid of the two. 



On another note - Some people ramble about their marriage and/or work problems. - I vent about Halloween. What a blessed man I am!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Definitely like the gray pants and the hat with the overall look and think adding the bloodied up details with a broken manacle or weapon will be super. The buttoned up/tucked shirt seems more authentic, but I imagine that real prisoners often left them unbuttoned/untucked when they could get away with it. 

Does the shirt not have any "Alcatraz" or other prison type stencil on the back? That's definitely going to sell it as a prisoner's shirt. If you don't want to change up the shirt permanently you could try doing a small breast pocket label patch that says "Alcatraz Inmate #123456" or something.

Good luck with the process - even if you have to tell someone what you are, it's still a good costume!


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi there. Thank you! Sadly there is nothing on the shirt to indicate I'm suppose to be a prisoner. Hopefully the handcuffs will let people at least know I'm a man on the run. Here is the mask I got today. I'm hoping it will enhance the costume and show that I'm straight out of a comic book.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I decided to buy this costume. (Rush delivered! Hopefully it will be here Saturday or Monday at the latest!)

As much as I love the Alcatraz shirt, I'm concerned no one will know what I am, so this outfit is a guarantee and will give me that classic convict look I'm going for.


I plan to go back to Alcatraz in San Francisco one day and no matter what season is, I fully intend to wear the Alcatraz shirt and gray pants and sit in an actual cell and take some great pictures.


Thank you Frankie's Girl for chatting with me on here!


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Me last night. My costume was surprisingly more popular then what I anticipated. I took a lot of pictures with people. It was fun!


----------

